# What's next?



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

As the WNBA enters the second half of its season, what can we expect?

Will the Storm and Mercury finally get on track and make life difficult for Minny, LA and Houston? Or have they dug holes too deep for even the most talent laden teams to dig themselves out of?

In the East, how many more losses can we expect the Sun to accumulate? Will they continue to dominate opposition from both conferences and will they have enough fire power to take it all the way this year?

What about the MVP race? Is there even a "race" at all?

Of course, the most burning quesiton of all is: When is Tina Thompson coming back to play for the Comets???

The answer to that one question could well affect the answers to many questions regarding the remainder of the season for WNBA teams.

Any thoughts?


----------

